# Where can I buy a used satallite dish?



## cathums11 (Jul 23, 2001)

We just got hooked up with Dish TV in our home and have the extra receiver to take with us in our trailer.  I am trying to find another dish so we don't have to take the one off of the house when we go for extended weekends.  I have no idea what would be a resonable price.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## rv wizard (Jul 23, 2001)

Where can I buy a used satallite dish?

You should be able to buy an extra dish & LNB for about $50 at a Dish Network dealer.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## cathums11 (Jul 23, 2001)

Where can I buy a used satallite dish?

quote:
You should be able to buy an extra dish & LNB for about $50 at a Dish Network dealer.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## cathums11 (Jul 23, 2001)

Where can I buy a used satallite dish?

quote:
You should be able to buy an extra dish & LNB for about $50 at a Dish Network dealer.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## cathums11 (Jul 23, 2001)

Where can I buy a used satallite dish?

quote:
quote:
You should be able to buy an extra dish & LNB for about $50 at a Dish Network dealer.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------



## cathums11 (Jul 23, 2001)

Where can I buy a used satallite dish?

Sorry for the blank responses still trying to figure this out.  Thanks for your reply, when I talked to Satallite systems they said between $75 and $100 so I thought I would try and look for used.  What is the LNB?


----------



## Gary B (Jul 23, 2001)

Where can I buy a used satallite dish?

Hi, I got new one(with a few screws and nuts missing) from and independent dish sales provider, for $25.00. He had a number of them and there should be a lot of used ones with folks switching to dish 500 etc. Happy trails GB


----------



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2001)

Where can I buy a used satallite dish?

Hi,
Got mine free from a independent dish dealer(Got lucky I guess). They have a lot of the old dish 300s and they work fine while traveling.  Good luck and happy camping


----------



## cathums11 (Jul 24, 2001)

Where can I buy a used satallite dish?

Did you find the independent dealer in the phone book or was it someone you happened to know?  We had a voice mail from the folks that sold us our system for the home and bought through that, didn't go to a store front business.  Thanks again.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 24, 2001)

Where can I buy a used satallite dish?

I did know the dealer but not well enough for him to give it to me.  I got the impression that he just wanted to get it out of his way because most are going to the dish 500.  I had another one tell me he would give me the dish if i would purchase a tripod for 40 bucks but, i guess i am a cheap-o  I made my own tripod


----------

